

Apple reportedly cuts iPad orders by 25% for Q4 – or production shifts to Brazil - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/26/apple-reportedly-cuts-ipad-orders-by-25-for-q4-or-production-shifts-to-brazil/

======
allwein
Another possibility is that since iPhone 5 production is ramping up, Apple is
making the assumption that for the holiday season, a certain number of people
will buy iPhones instead of iPads (or both). I could see iPhone cannibalizing
a certain number of iPad sales for the holiday season.

Secondarily, it could be the case that certain hardware parts are shared by
both the iPhone 5 and the iPad 2, and so if they're making those parts at
capacity, shifting some of them to the iPhone will create a backlog in iPad 2
capacity.

